# www.Bergwerk-bikes.de  Dicht !!!!! oder ?



## Rocklandbiker (7. April 2005)

Dicht, oder ?


----------



## CassandraComplx (7. April 2005)

...sieht so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (7. April 2005)

Sehr passend auch die Fehlermeldung dazu.


----------



## joob45 (7. April 2005)

wurde auch zeit das die seite vom netz genommen wurde


----------



## Endurance (7. April 2005)

Ja und warum wurde die nicht auf 
Bergwerk-Union umgeleitet. Das wäre doch das mindeste


----------



## Nomercy (7. April 2005)

.....


----------



## Nomercy (7. April 2005)

Ja. Heute war wirklich kein guter Tag.
Zum Heulen. Die schönen Bilder der Bergwerks...


----------



## Fettkloß (8. April 2005)

das schönste war aber garnicht dabei - das kann man immernoch in meinem fotoalbum sehn


----------

